# Vinyl Express R31 Cutter - is it just me?



## KatieH (Jun 21, 2013)

I bought the Vinyl Express R31 Cutter at the beginning of July. I got it all set up only to find that there was a problem with the driver in the USB, which was quickly corrected with the help of Sign Warehouse tech support. 

Last night, I spent several hours testing text cuts with acronyms and a URL. Right now I'm just using the provided LXi software as I await my WinPCSign arrival. Once I create the document and send it to the plotter, nothing happens. I have to restart the cutter, unplug it and/or restart the software to finally get some action. When it does start cutting, it messes up the alignment of the vinyl or somehow misconstrues the letters about 3/4's of the way through. I have changed the settings in the software, I've tried glitter vinyl, heat transfer vinyl, sign vinyl - all the while adjusting the pressure and the speeds and the pinch rollers and the blade holder every which way to see if I can get a decent cut. 

So my question is - are all cutters this difficult to get up and running or is it just me??? I've read and searched about every issue but I can't seem to get it right...I know I am new and inexperienced - but am I also just getting what I paid for?? 

(When I called SW tech support - they told me to go back and read the manual!)


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

KatieH said:


> I bought the Vinyl Express R31 Cutter at the beginning of July. I got it all set up only to find that there was a problem with the driver in the USB, which was quickly corrected with the help of Sign Warehouse tech support.
> 
> Last night, I spent several hours testing text cuts with acronyms and a URL. Right now I'm just using the provided LXi software as I await my WinPCSign arrival. Once I create the document and send it to the plotter, nothing happens. I have to restart the cutter, unplug it and/or restart the software to finally get some action. When it does start cutting, it messes up the alignment of the vinyl or somehow misconstrues the letters about 3/4's of the way through. I have changed the settings in the software, I've tried glitter vinyl, heat transfer vinyl, sign vinyl - all the while adjusting the pressure and the speeds and the pinch rollers and the blade holder every which way to see if I can get a decent cut.
> 
> ...



No it is just that cutter and software. I had two of those. THey are great when you are first starting out and on a budget. you need to select the correct com port for the printer. also you will have stray cut lines if you are using a shared USB port on your computer. I found this out the hard way. you need a dedicated port for this printer to use a USB not one that swtiches back and forth. if you are using a USB like on the front of your computer and there are two in the front the computer switches back and forth and you will send mixed messages to the cutter. My solution with this cutter was I used a parrell port or a printer port. when I upgraded computers I used a dedicated 3.0 usb port.


----------



## KatieH (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for your response, Aimee. I switched from the provided USB to the serial port that also came in the box. (Is that the right term for it?!) 

The cutter is freezing. Every time I send the job to cut it just shows up in the production mgr and says Ready. I have to keep restarting the software and the cutter. Still can't figure out if its the user or the equipment causing problems!!!


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

KatieH said:


> Thanks for your response, Aimee. I switched from the provided USB to the serial port that also came in the box. (Is that the right term for it?!)
> 
> The cutter is freezing. Every time I send the job to cut it just shows up in the production mgr and says Ready. I have to keep restarting the software and the cutter. Still can't figure out if its the user or the equipment causing problems!!!


Freezing with that software means it has too much info going to the machine. save your designs in PLT format and then open the PLT file in the software. The cutter does not have a spooler like a computer printer does so the info is stored in the cable to the cutter.


----------



## KatieH (Jun 21, 2013)

sttbtch said:


> Freezing with that software means it has too much info going to the machine. save your designs in PLT format and then open the PLT file in the software. The cutter does not have a spooler like a computer printer does so the info is stored in the cable to the cutter.


Would that cause the cutter to freeze? The buttons don't work - I can't perform a test, feed the material out, reset, etc. I'm only working on one small job at a time - if they don't work I delete them out of the queue...would that still effect the memory?


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

there is no memory deleting from que they are still there. usually I would have to go in to program manager and manually shut down the program. and there are two programs one is called APP2 that is the one freezing the software and preventing the cutter from cutting. you sometimes can get away with just closing that program and then resending. but other times you have to close both. used to be you had to reboot your computer to get it to un freeze


----------



## dbronzeprince (Jun 3, 2017)

KatieH said:


> I bought the Vinyl Express R31 Cutter at the beginning of July. I got it all set up only to find that there was a problem with the driver in the USB, which was quickly corrected with the help of Sign Warehouse tech support.
> 
> Last night, I spent several hours testing text cuts with acronyms and a URL. Right now I'm just using the provided LXi software as I await my WinPCSign arrival. Once I create the document and send it to the plotter, nothing happens. I have to restart the cutter, unplug it and/or restart the software to finally get some action. When it does start cutting, it messes up the alignment of the vinyl or somehow misconstrues the letters about 3/4's of the way through. I have changed the settings in the software, I've tried glitter vinyl, heat transfer vinyl, sign vinyl - all the while adjusting the pressure and the speeds and the pinch rollers and the blade holder every which way to see if I can get a decent cut.
> 
> ...


hi katie...new to forum..have a software question..i found a vinyl express r-series II cutter at a flea market..got it home found out i needed software..contacted sign warehouse they are willing to sale me software for $130 -150..is there some other software maybe freeware that i could test cutter with before investing more..cutter was only $50..any advise would be greatly appreciated.. thanks


----------

